# Magnum 350 irritated



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok broke down the canister a little while ago and trying to get it running again. Water level is perfect, and I can't see any air bubbles in the hose so why is there no suction going on? I can see water at the base moving around with bits of debris where the impeller blade is obviously churning up water but there is no intake / outflow going on. I've done everything short of throw the dang thing out the window. Went through multiple searches on the forums and am not seeing anything describing my situation.

any help out there tonight?

thanks.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

ok, so found out there IS suction but it is incredibly weak. badly so. It's strong enough to suck my finger in lightly at the intake in the tank, and I can feel a gentle push on the outflow, but it should not be so weak. what would be causing such a weak suction/flow?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Perhaps a kink in a hose? Maybe somethings lodges its way into one of the tubes or the impeller?


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

mok3t said:


> Perhaps a kink in a hose? Maybe somethings lodges its way into one of the tubes or the impeller?


I wish it was that obvious. Already ran the cleaner wire through the hoses just to make sure. The impeller was checked and cleaned as well. Still no luck


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Then i really dont know. Faulty motor perhaps?


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

mok3t said:


> Then i really dont know. Faulty motor perhaps?


Nope. Just finished confirming that as well. Took everything off the canister and placed it on the motor base. It shot water out the outflow tube pretty strong... straight up in the kitchen sink like a geyser.


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not too familiar with Magnums but check the impeller again. Typically the impeller contains several parts, the magnet, shaft, and the plastic impeller paddles. Usually, manufactures make the plastic paddle piece so that it can rotate around freely until it catches on a little notch and only then spins with the magnet assembly. I've had maxi-jets pumps where this small notch has worn down so that the magnet assembly spins but the paddles don't. Even though your motor will shoot water in your sink, it could be that with the additional back pressure of the tubing and filter media, the magnet assembly just spins and the paddles slip.

Don't know if that helps but I would pull out the impeller and see if the magnet and paddle assemblies can spin independently. You could just super glue them together if you find that to be the problem.

FB[/i]


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Impeller was fine. Triple checked it, again.

Went back to check the lines and there is a huge pocket of air stuck in my intake line after the I turn the filter off after 10seconds on. All the seals are tight, so I'm having issues figuring out why this pocket is staying. No matter how many times I disassemble the filter.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

teqvet said:


> Ok broke down the canister a little while ago and trying to get it running again. Water level is perfect, and I can't see any air bubbles in the hose so why is there no suction going on? I can see water at the base moving around with bits of debris where the impeller blade is obviously churning up water but there is no intake / outflow going on. I've done everything short of throw the dang thing out the window. Went through multiple searches on the forums and am not seeing anything describing my situation.
> 
> any help out there tonight?
> 
> thanks.


** Welcome to the Magnum 350 Club  I have Never been happy with the Magnum 350 that I purchased in Dec. 2004...whenever I used it-I would always have trouble/problems with the unit. It's always one thing or another. Only ONCE did it work with strong water movement...the rest of the time it performed poorly. I "rarely" used it and it has been..."resting"...for the past 4 years. Your Comment of... " "short of throwing the thing out the window" ... is Ssoooo true!! I have been on other sites and people have seen comments from others that have experienced the Same Problems/Troubles and are frustrated with theirs also. There are better canister filters. 8) Hopefully, you will be able to get yours operating where you will be "satisfied" ... :roll: ...enough. **

...P.S.....IF you do throw the filter "out the window"...be sure to place it on video so I can view it and..."relish"...it with great pleasure... :lol: ... 8)


----------



## mbunabum (Jan 14, 2007)

...ditto that.... I have a Magnum 350 Pro that I actual paid good money for.... and a Magnum 220 that came with a used tank. I have NOT been to impressed with either one. Most time they are have full of water, gaskets are very soft and tear, media plugs quickly for a "canister" filter... I have an XP3 and (2) Fluval 405, and the magnums aren't in the same league. I can go on and on why I'm not impressed... and unfortunately I can't really think of anything good to say about them so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Been using Magnums for decades without any problems. If it is not "sucking" water it can only be one of three things. First is your can below your tank? It will not draw water "up-hill". They rely on gravity to fill the canister. Then the impeller will push the water out. Second a kink in the hose. (which is already been checked) Third motor/impeller (which has been checked) The other thing is did you fill the canister to the top? Is there air in the can? If so run the motor for a few seconds, then shut it off. Tip the can so the air will escape out of the out-flow tube. Then restart the motor. Good Luck. Any other help needed PM me PLEASE! I guarantee this pump will work. 
:thumb:


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

R-DUB said:


> Been using Magnums for decades without any problems. If it is not "sucking" water it can only be one of three things. First is your can below your tank? It will not draw water "up-hill". They rely on gravity to fill the canister. Then the impeller will push the water out. Second a kink in the hose. (which is already been checked) Third motor/impeller (which has been checked) The other thing is did you fill the canister to the top? Is there air in the can? If so run the motor for a few seconds, then shut it off. Tip the can so the air will escape out of the out-flow tube. Then restart the motor. Good Luck. Any other help needed PM me PLEASE! I guarantee this pump will work.
> :thumb:


I've done everything suggested and more. The canister is below the tank. it's worked fine for almost a year now and gone through plenty of maintenance cleanings. This is the first time I've ever had an issue with it.

There is air getting trapped in the intake line somehow and I can not figure out how.

I'll PM you with the things I've done


----------

